
Informative and inspiring videos on startups - yiinlee
https://www.infopadd.com/article/informative-and-inspiring-videos-on-startups/1653
======
yiinlee
Especially, the Guy Kavasaki one and the Max Levchin one are cracking!
Recommended!

[https://www.infopadd.com/article/informative-and-
inspiring-v...](https://www.infopadd.com/article/informative-and-inspiring-
videos-on-startups/1653)

You can actually edit and add to the list there if you have others.

------
kocahmet1
Eric Ries one is the best

